# Zurück von den Malediven



## FalkenFisch (5. Januar 2006)

Der Urlaub über Weihnachten/Silvester ist vorbei :c  und bevor die Arbeit mir wieder die nötige Zeit raubt, hier mein kleiner Bericht. Glücklicherweise gab es in unserem Resort ein entsprechendes Boot, das zu chartern war, und so lief ich am 23.12. zur Großfischjagd aus. 

Aufbruch war eine 3/4 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang um 6:15 Uhr. Vom Fischreichtum dieser Gewässer hatte ich mich die Tage zuvor beim schnorcheln bereits ausgiebig überzeugen können und es war schon klasse, die Trevally´s am Außenriff beim Jagen zu beobachten, aber heute sollte ja ein anderes Kaliber überzeuigt werden. Das Boot fuhr langsam durch die Lücke im Außenriff und im Schein der Taschenlampe wurden die Köder prepariert. Fischfilets von knapp 30 cm wurden an die Haken gebunden, darüber kamen die üblichen Kunstköder in verschiedenen Farben. Das Boot nahm Fahrt auf und ein Köder nach dem anderen verschwand im noch schwarzen Wasser. Ich machte es mir im linken der beiden Kampfstühle bequem und wartete auf den Sonnenaufgang. 

Der ließ auch nicht lange auf sich warten. Die Spannung stieg, schließllich sollte das doch die beste Zeit sein? Ich hatte gerade meinen ersten Kaffee in der Hand, als die Rute "Mitte links" unregelmäßig zu zucken begann: Fehlalarm. Zwei Schnüre hatten sich gekreuzt. Das war schnell behoben und das Boot nahm erneut Fahrte auf. Dann, vielleicht 15 Minuten später, "Mitte rechts" unverkennbar Biß! Die Rute krümmte sich und die Bremse kreischte. Ich wechselte blitzschnell den Stuhl und hatte auch schon die Rute in der Hand. Das Boot hielt inzwischen und der Fisch nahm nun auch keine Schnur mehr. Ich bekam während des Drills die Weste umgelegt und konnte mich nun ganz meinem Fisch widmen. Alle Augen waren gespannt auf das Wasser hinter dem Boot gerichtet, was denn dorz nun auftauchen würde und nach kurzem Drill lag mein erster Wahoo auf den Planken! Die Fraude war Groß und der Fisch 17KG schwer.

Schneider würde ich also nicht bleiben und das Jagdfieber stieg noch ein wenig. Schnell wurden die verbleibenden drei Ruten wieder zu Wasser gelassen und auch die vierte erneut beködert. Ich nahm wieder im linken Stuhl Platz und harrte des nächsten Bisses. Das Wetter war herrlich sonnig, das Wasser ruhig und der erste Fisch lag im Boot. 

Und der zweite ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Im Augenwinkel nahm ich "links Außen" ein zucken an der Rutenspitze war. Der Köder wurde attakiert, noch drei oder viermal wippte die Spitze kurz, dann kam der Biß. Rute krumm, Rolle kreischt, was will man mehr. Diesmal saß ich ja bereit auf der richtigen Seite und hatte auch die Weste schon an, also auf in den Drill. Dieser Fisch war größer, das merkte man sofort. Die Gegenwehr war heftiger, aber es gelang mir relativ schnell, den Fisch zu drehen und Richtung Boot zu dirigieren. Nach ein - zwei Fluchten tauchte er hinter dem Boot auf und sofort riefen alle  vier Besatzungsmitglieder wie aus einem Mund "MARLIN!!!" Der Fisch lief noch 2-3 Mal hinter dem Boot hin und her, dann hing er am Gaff und wurde mit vereinter Muskelkraft an Bord gezogen.

Dieser "Marlin" war natürlich ein Sailfisch, was meine Freude allerdings nicht im Geringsten trübte. "MARLIN" ist halt der Sammelbegriff für Fische dieser Größe mit Schwert und Rückenflosse. Die Crew strahlte ebenfalls, es wurde schon lange kein solcher Fisch mehr auf der Insel gefangen. 

Erneut wurden die Köder zu Wasser gelassen und wir nahmen die Fahrt wieder auf. Diesmal dauerte es etwas länger bis zum nächsten Biß, aber er kam. Diesmal "Mitte links", also direkt neben mir. Rute in die Hand und los gings. Verglichen mit dem vorherigen Drill ging´s diesmal einfacher und die Vermutung bestätigte sich nach kurzer Zeit: Wahoo: Diesmal 18KG.

Und weiter gings. An meiner rechten Hand hatte ich nun bereits eine Blase vom Kurbeln. Das war mir bisher auch noch nicht passiert. 

Zwischen unserem Boot und dem Ufer tauchte eine Schule Delfine auf, die wir überholten. Wir schleppten weiter, ca. 80m vom Außenriff entfernt.


----------



## FalkenFisch (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*

Fortsetzung:

Wieder passierte eine Weile nichts, aber dann wieder "Mitte rechts": Rute krumm und die Rolle gab Schnur frei. Also schnell wieder den Stuhl gewechselt und ran an die Rute. Diesmal war die Gegenwehr wieder heftiger, der Fisch ließ sich nicht so einfach davon überzeugen, Richtung Boot zu schwimmen und unternahm immer wieder kleinere Fluchten. Die Spannung stieg, sollte hier etwa noch ein Sail hängen? Aber dann kam doch erneut ein Wahoo an die Oberfläche und kurze Zeit später auf die Decksplanken. Diesmal 20 KG - ein kräftiger Bursche mit respektablem Gebiss.

Die Sonne stand mittlerweile hoch am Himmel und durch Drills und Aufregung war mir ganzn schön warm. Das Boot nahm wieder Fahrt auf und weiter gings. Diesmal nach kurzer Zeit "Rechts Außen". Diese Rute war bisher unbeteiligt geblieben. Der köder wurde 2-3 mal attakiert, dann war Ruhe. Also Rute in die Hand und vor- und zurückbewegen. Rumms -  Biß! Aber bevor ich richtig im rechten Stuhl saß stieg dieser wieder aus. Schade -  aber ein Blick auf die rechte Bootsseite zeigte ja bereits 4 schöne Fische, also was soll´s.

Es folgten dann noch zweimal Attacken auf den Köder "links Außen", aber ohne echten Biß. Das Boot hatte mittlerweile gedreht und wir schleppten das Riff jetzt in die entgegengesetzen Richtung ab. Es war wohl so gegen 12:00 und bis zur Einfahrt in die Lagune tat sich nun nichts mehr. Der Wind hatte etwas zugenommen und so schaukelten wir unserer Einfahrt entgegen. 

Ein toller Tag und mein erster SAIL!!!  

Am Abend gab es dann gegrillten Wahoo am Strand. Sehr lecker! Der "MARLIN" war dann Teil des weihnachtlichen Galabuffets, ebenfalls am Strand und im ganzen gegrillt. Sah gut aus, war die Attraktion des Abends und schmeckte ebenfalls gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*

Schöner Bericht, und es schien ja auch ein erlebnisreicher Urlaub gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*

Hallo Falkenfisch!
Toller Bericht und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesen tollen Fängen. #6 #6 #6  
Habe Deinen Bericht gleich in unsere Sammlung oben eingestellt.
3 Wahoo und 1 Sailfish ist wirklich eine super Tagesausbeute. Hätte Dir noch einen GT gegönnt, damit Du mal die Kampfkraft dieser Fische spühren kannst. Die Wahoo´s geben ja "nur" nach dem Anbiß und kurz vor der Landung richtig Gas. Gleichwohl macht es richtig Laune die zu fangen.
Die Zubereitung des Sails sieht ja echt hammermäßig aus.
Hätte da eine Frage bzgl. der Größenbestimmung der Fische: Hattet Ihr ein Waage an Bord? Auch wir haben uns im Frühjahr verschätzt. Im November hatten wir eine Waage mit an Bord. Die Beiden größten Wahoo hatten 14 Kg, der Durchschnitt lag bei 8-9 Kg.
Schau mal auf das Bild, der mittlere hatte 14 Kg, Du hast Deine Fische live gesehen und kannst daher beurteilen wie groß die waren, wollte Dir nur eine Relation geben.




Wenn Deiner tatsächlich 20 Kg hatte, so wäre das am 30 lbs Gerät neuer Deutscher Rekord, der aktuelle steht bei 18,9 Kg. Guckst Du hier.
In welchem Hotel warst Du denn? Und wenn man fragen darf, was hat der Tagestrip gekostet?

Nochmals besten Dank für Deinen Bericht! #6 #6 #6


----------



## FalkenFisch (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*

Hallo Sailfish,

hätte auch gern mal einen GT am Haken, beim Schnorcheln sahen zumindest die großen ganz schön fies grimmig aus.

Zur Größe der Fische: Die Waage stand in der Küche des Hotels, das Gewicht ist also nicht geschätzt. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass wir mit 30lbs Gerät unterwegs waren. Bin das zwar kein Fachmann und dauf dem Gebiet BIG GAME eher der Anfänger, aber ich denke, der Skipper riskiert keinen Abriss seinen teuren Geschirrs, falls es in Hände von völlig unerfahrenen Touris fällt, der vom Drill keine Ahnung hat. Und zumindest der 20er Wahoo hat seine Vorstellung der Schwimmrichtung auch sehr deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht.

Die Insel, auf der wir 14 Tage Family-Urlaub gemacht haben, hies Vilu Reef und liegt im Süd Nihlande Atoll, 35 Wasserflugzeugflugminuten von Male entfernt. 

Der Trip kostete von 06:15 - 14:00 USD 500,-- fürs Boot mit 4 Mann Crew und Verpflegung. Verglichen mit Mauritius, wo ich zuletzt mal ein Boot gechartert habe, eher teuer.

Habe auch eine Frage: Wie bekommt man die Bilder eignetlich richtig in den Bericht und nicht nur in den Anhang???

Gruß

Falkenfisch


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*



			
				FalkenFisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sailfish,
> 
> Habe auch eine Frage: Wie bekommt man die Bilder eignetlich richtig in den Bericht und nicht nur in den Anhang???
> 
> ...



Sie werden gleich geholfen!  

Der gute Jirko hat dazu eine 1a Anleitung verfaßt. #6 #6 #6  Ich hoffe, Die hilft Dir weiter. Guckst Du hier. 
Wenn nicht, einfach nochmal nachfragen.
Ich werde dann jemanden finden der es erklären kann. Ich selber bin nämlic froh, daß ich das gerade selbst hinbekomme, erklären ist da nicht drin, da bin ich viel zu blöde für. Aber es gibt ja, Gott sei Dank, Menschen die der Liebe Gott mit weiterreichenden Fähigkeiten ausgestattet hat.


----------



## Ansgar (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*

Moin,

schoener Bericht! #6 



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Deiner tatsächlich 20 Kg hatte, so wäre das am 30 lbs Gerät neuer Deutscher Rekord, der aktuelle steht bei 18,9 Kg.



Da muss ich gleich mal gucken, wo mein 30kg Fisch an der 80er da landet )
Nicht, dass ich mich dafuer ernsthaft anmelden wuerde - kennst ja meien Einstellung zu dieser ganzen Rekordjagd  ...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> schoener Bericht! #6
> 
> ...



Wir wollen Bilder sehn, wir wollen Bilder sehn, wir wolln... :m


----------



## Ansgar (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen Bilder sehn, wir wollen Bilder sehn, wir wolln... :m



Hi Sailfisch,

Ich dachte Du haettest Die Bilder schon in der F&F gesehen??
Aber dann gibt es die halt jetzt hier nochmal fuer alle... )
Leider habe ich auf diesem Rechner die Bilder nicht drauf.
Heute abend (hier ist es jetzt ja gleich mittag) transferiere ich mal ein paar Pix von meinem anderen Rechner und stell die mal hier rein...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sailfisch,
> 
> Ich dachte Du haettest Die Bilder schon in der F&F gesehen??
> 
> ...



Klar, aber als Moderator habe ich doch eine Fürsorgepflicht gegenüber allen Mitgliedern. :m


----------



## wodibo (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*

Feiner Bericht und ein Petri zu den starken Fängen #6
500,- Kracher ist ein ganz schöner Hammer! Gabs niemanden der mit wollte?


----------



## Ansgar (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*

Moin,

hier also wie versprochen nochmal die Pix (Achtung - ist mein Copyright, darf nicht kopiert werden, da so in der Art in F&F verwendet)

1) dieser Wahoo hat geschaetzt 8 - 10 Pfund

2 & 3) Dieser Wahoo hat exakt 30kg, bei ca. 1.6m Laenge...    

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## FalkenFisch (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*

@wodibo

Mitfahrinteressenten gab´s schon. Ich hab´das Boot (und damit vor allem auch die Fische) aber lieber für mich allein (es sei denn, man teilt mit Freunden).

Hätte mich ja schon geärgert, wenn der Sail dann nicht meine zugeloste Rute genommen hätte! #q


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*

coole Bilder, schöner Bericht !!!! #6
hätte ich ja auch mal nicht gerade wenig Lust zu ....  |bla:


----------



## Lippie (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*

Hallo!
Gratuliere zu diesen Fängen.
Wo wart Ihr auf den Malediven und was habt Ihr bezahlt fürs fischen?
Wir waren letztes Jahr auf Lily Beach und haben auch einen Angeltörn gemacht von 07.00-13.00 Uhr. Leider gabs nix großes. 2 kleine Makrelen und am Riff 2 Red Snapper. Ein Wahoo hat uns die Schnur gekappt und ist samt Köder auf und davon.
Man sagte uns es wäre wichtig zu wissen wann  Ebbe und Flut ist. Bloß da war es schon zu spät, da wir schon auf hoher See waren.
Das Boot war auch nicht von unserer Insel und deshalb wurde das alles telefonisch organisiert.
Ciao Peter


----------



## Lippie (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*

OK habe das was ich wissen wollte schon gefunden.
Hatte nicht soweit gelesen.
Peter


----------



## bacalo (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*

Glückwunsch zu deinem ersten Sail und Danke für diesen Bericht!


Anbei noch etwas aktuelles zu den Wahoos!
http://www.fischundfang.de/cgi-bin/r30msvccms_seiten_ansicht.pl?var_hauptpfad=../r30/vc_content/&var_fa1_select=var_fa1_select||456|&var_seiten_nummer_uebergabe=1191

Petri Heil alleweil


bacalo


----------



## wodibo (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*

Diesem Bericht kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Boys auf unserem Boot haben alle Fische grundsätzlich mit 2 Gaffs an Board geholt und sofort drauf eingeschlagen. erst wenn der Fisch gekehlt war und nicht mehr zappelte, kam er vom Gaff. ich hab schreckliche Bisswunden bei Tauchern gesehem. Durch 5 mm Neoepren hat ein Barracuda ein Loch in die Wade gebissen...Wahnsinn!!!!


----------



## FalkenFisch (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*

Hier mal Die Zähne des 20 KG Wahoos aus der Nähe. Man sieht deutlich, dass die Zähne nicht aufeinander beissen, sondern aneinander "vorbeireißen". Mit der den Fischen eigenen Kraft und der Panik im Todeskampf führt das ganz sicher zu ernsten Bißwunden.
|uhoh:
Und da man nicht wie in unseren Breiten mit Gummistiefeln und Regenhose unterwegs ist . . .


----------



## Ansgar (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von den Malediven*

Moin,

ja, Wahoo hat fiese Zaehne...

Nett ist auch ein grosser Mahi, der im Boot vom Gaff abkommt ...

Das beste ist aber, wenn beim Mako Hai fischen (der springt wie kein zweiter) ein Hai ins Boot springt. Denn hattest Du mal ein Boot. Ich angel nicht auf Haie - finde es aber fair, wenn der Fisch das zum Ausdruck bringt, dass er sich dadurch dass ein paar Angler mit ihm Schabernack treiben gestoert fuehlt... Das bringt einen zum Nachdenken, ob man wirklich auf die Tiere angeln sollte, nur fuer das Gebiss (oder die Flossen)... ) ) )

All the best
Ansgar


----------

